# Aion Lumin (BBE Sonic Stomp)



## joelorigo (Oct 19, 2020)

Here's my latest.


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice looking pedal 

Like the labelling and colours just looks excellent


----------



## joelorigo (Oct 19, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> Nice looking pedal
> 
> Like the labelling and colours just looks excellent


Thank you


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 19, 2020)

Looks great!

Kevin at Aion makes nice boards but he could add a few more ground pads.  I've had to do what you did and daisy-chain the grounds.  On the topic of grounding, you might want to remove some paint around the jacks, switches & pots on the inside to ensure good grounding.


----------



## joelorigo (Oct 20, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Kevin at Aion makes nice boards but he could add a few more ground pads.  I've had to do what you did and daisy-chain the grounds.  On the topic of grounding, you might want to remove some paint around the jacks, switches & pots on the inside to ensure good grounding.


Thanks! i did, for the first time, take a file to the holes for the jacks on this pedal and another one I just finished. I posted a question about grounding issues with painted enclosures last week  in the ‘general questions’ area. The response was to make sure the jacks touch the aluminum. I should to the any switches and pots too?


----------



## joelorigo (Oct 20, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Kevin at Aion makes nice boards but he could add a few more ground pads.  I've had to do what you did and daisy-chain the grounds.  On the topic of grounding, you might want to remove some paint around the jacks, switches & pots on the inside to ensure good grounding.


Also, what happens when there is a short because of paint preventing contact? Is there no signal? Extra noise?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 20, 2020)

joelorigo said:


> Thanks! i did, for the first time, take a file to the holes for the jacks on this pedal and another one I just finished. I posted a question about grounding issues with painted enclosures last week  in the ‘general questions’ area. The response was to make sure the jacks touch the aluminum. I should to the any switches and pots too?



It doesn't hurt and it can help.  Any stray metal that isn't grounded can act like an antenna and pickup noise or unwanted signal.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 20, 2020)

joelorigo said:


> Also, what happens when there is a short because of paint preventing contact? Is there no signal? Extra noise?



The enclosure needs to grounded to the circuit for it to be an effective shield against hum & noise.  Most jacks are metal and connected to circuit ground.  They provide an easy means to ground the enclosure.


----------



## joelorigo (Oct 20, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> It doesn't hurt and it can help.  Any stray metal that isn't grounded can act like an antenna and pickup noise or unwanted signal.


Cool. I will make it a habit to file the paint out of all the holes from now on.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 20, 2020)

Just to be clear, you want to scrape the paint off of the inside surface next to the holes.


----------



## joelorigo (Oct 20, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Just to be clear, you want to scrape the paint off of the inside surface next to the holes.


Oh, not the inside of the holes? Or both?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 20, 2020)

The holes only need to be big enough for the pot, switch, etc. to fit.  There is no guarantee that the pot will contact the edges of the hole.  Filing the inside surface is mandatory in my book.  Filing the inside of the holes is optional.  I use a wire wheel on a drill press to make quick work of it.  Rough sandpaper will also work, but takes longer.  Tayda lays the paint on pretty thick, which is a good thing for the outside, not so good on the inside.


----------



## joelorigo (Oct 20, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The holes only need to be big enough for the pot, switch, etc. to fit.  There is no guarantee that the pot will contact the edges of the hole.  Filing the inside surface is mandatory in my book.  Filing the inside of the holes is optional.  I use a wire wheel on a drill press to make quick work of it.  Rough sandpaper will also work, but takes longer.  Tayda lays the paint on pretty thick, which is a good thing for the outside, not so good on the inside.


Got it!


----------



## joelorigo (Oct 20, 2020)

Maybe a piece of masking tape to cover the holes on the inside of the enclosure when painting? Then one wouldn't have to sand the paint off.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 20, 2020)

joelorigo said:


> Maybe a piece of masking tape to cover the holes on the inside of the enclosure when painting? Then one wouldn't have to sand the paint off.



True, but the enclosures we have the most trouble with are the powder-coated ones we buy from Tayda.  I don't need masking tape on the ones I paint myself because I only spray the outside.  What little bit gets inside isn't enough to interfere with grounding.


----------



## joelorigo (Oct 20, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> True, but the enclosures we have the most trouble with are the powder-coated ones we buy from Tayda.  I don't need masking tape on the ones I paint myself because I only spray the outside.  What little bit gets inside isn't enough to interfere with grounding.


Ah, maybe that's why I haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## HamishR (Oct 23, 2020)

We generally use metal enclosures because if the enclosure is metal and is grounded it acts as a Faraday cage; ie it shields the circuit within from external radio waves and electromagnetic interference by sending that noise to ground rather than letting it be amplified by your circuit. The Faraday cage is named after Michael Faraday, early electronics pioneer after whom the unit for capacitance is also named: the Farad.

I only mention this because it is one of the few electronics things I actually know. That and don't fly metal kites in thunder storms.


----------



## joelorigo (Oct 23, 2020)

Thank you, good to know. And ?


----------

